# Kepler - 22B



## Phantom (Dec 6, 2011)

Apparently a new planet has been discovered that is amazingly similar to Earth. Check it out.

NASA

Pretty cool when you think about it.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 9, 2011)

That is pretty cool!

...I just hope that, by the time we gain the technology to visit these planets, we have also gained the intelligence to protect and maintain a planet. I'd hate to see humanity destroy one of these worlds like we're destroying our own.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 9, 2011)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> That is pretty cool!
> 
> ...I just hope that, by the time we gain the technology to visit these planets, we have also gained the intelligence to protect and maintain a planet. I'd hate to see humanity destroy one of these worlds like we're destroying our own.


It's 600 light years away, if I recall correctly. I doubt we'll even be touching it.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 9, 2011)

True. Then if, not when.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 9, 2011)

I want to go there and look at it. That'd be cool!


----------



## SapphSabre777 (Dec 9, 2011)

That is...Wow...

Want to bet that our peeps at NASA will try to go there?


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 9, 2011)

Blue Hikaru said:


> Want to bet that our peeps at NASA will try to go there?


It's 600 light years away, if I recall correctly. I doubt they'll even be touching it.


----------



## Light (Dec 9, 2011)

Don't get excited until it has water. Scientists can't really say a particular zone is "habitable"; that's assuming the life is like our own. And if it is like our own, there absolutely has to be water, and it is something of a scientific mystery how mass amounts of water even arrived on Earth in the first place.

I wonder how two civilizations some 600 light years away can establish communication. Like assuming you could send a message through a light beam, how would the receiving end even begin to know how to decipher the code?


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 10, 2011)

エル.;563535 said:
			
		

> Don't get excited until it has water. Scientists can't really say a particular zone is "habitable"; that's assuming the life is like our own. And if it is like our own, there absolutely has to be water, and it is something of a scientific mystery how mass amounts of water even arrived on Earth in the first place.
> 
> I wonder how two civilizations some 600 light years away can establish communication. Like assuming you could send a message through a light beam, how would the receiving end even begin to know how to decipher the code?


I remember something about water-bearing meteors or comets or something from science class?


And obviously, we'd try to establish communication with Pesterchum :P


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 10, 2011)

エル.;563535 said:
			
		

> Like assuming you could send a message through a light beam, how would the receiving end even begin to know how to decipher the code?


One thing to do is to find some common ground, i.e. things that are essentially universal like numbers and probably the laws of physics.

So I guess start off by sending numbers in increasing order? And I think I read somewhere that we expect to use photons with the same frequencies as in Hydrogen's emission spectra for this because aliens might come up with the same idea too? Don't quote me on that though.

EDIT:


sreservoir said:


> 137


Ohhh, now I get it! For a while I thought you were posting random numbers!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Dec 10, 2011)

137


----------



## Wargle (Dec 10, 2011)

>> How Earth get water?
>>Comets

Do recall that comets _are_ made of ice. But in order for meteors and comets to give Earth its water, it'd need to look like Mercury due to all the craters from water bearing meteors.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 10, 2011)

Wargle said:


> >> How Earth get water?
> >>Comets
> 
> Do recall that comets _are_ made of ice. But in order for meteors and comets to give Earth its water, it'd need to look like Mercury due to all the craters from water bearing meteors.


Doesn't mean that the craters would still be there.
There would likely be a few billion years of erosion between the first comet strike and first life.

And it would be likely that a few would collide in Earth's molten stage.


And what about that planet that struck the Earth and created the moon?


----------



## Wargle (Dec 10, 2011)

>>Struck Earth, make Moon

This is one theory of how it was made. There are others, like a stray asteroid, shaped either by Earth's gravity or already round like Ceres. Another theory is Luna originally was a moon of mars, and drifted to far away


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 10, 2011)

Wargle said:


> >>Struck Earth, make Moon
> 
> This is one theory of how it was made. There are others, like a stray asteroid, shaped either by Earth's gravity or already round like Ceres. Another theory is Luna originally was a moon of mars, and drifted to far away


Well, out of these ones, mine is the only one that makes sense.
The moon has been proven to contain rocks that originated on Earth, iirc.


----------

